# Seacliff area Tuesday 2/10



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey all, gonna have my first paddle out in the big blue on tuesday, will be heading out mid morning and hanging around seacliff / marino and just getting a feel for things, might target some squid or flick some lures around but nothing serious for me this time. As it's my first time out on the ocean it would be great to see someone else out there but it is a weekday so i'm assuming the what 4 other south aussie members will be working but thought i'd just put it out there for anyone think of heading out. I figure if there's 2 white pointer lures out there instead of one i've got a 50% less chance of taking a hit :lol:.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Don't worry about the White Pointers,and Great white sharks, they are harmless I tell you Harmless.......

You will be fishing in the area where I lost my leg to a King George Whiting......many years ago.....the savage great sods....
Beware, there are looneies on this forum who will say that King George whiting are harmless, like prawn cocktails, and jelly and ice cream.....don't say you were not warned.......mad I tell you.......mad...

Cheers all Andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Well there's a 5+ metre white pointer hanging around the area at the moment, mind you, you could be right, i mean it hasnt swallowed anyone yet lol. So long as king george dont take hb's near the surface i think i should be OK on that front :wink:.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Heya L3gacy
sorry, gotta work today. i had thurs and fri off, and definitely should have had today and tomorrow off for weather.

good luck, should be plenty of squid around as usual, and maybe snook depending on if they have arrived in large numbers yet.

enjoy your first beach launch, although the yacht club is a relatively safe launch..


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

well i got out there, bit of a breeze but the water was pretty darn flat so i couldnt complain, i didnt actually get any reel fishing done, all i did was tow a hb behind me on the way back in, i was too preoccupied trying to figure out what i needed (this is only the second time its seen the water and the first time i've had a good chance to stop and have a think). Squid were being pulled in right at the end of my street so that's a good spot for me lol. I think i'll be ready to fish next time i head out as i'm hitting the murray wed - fri and that dont sort out all my issues (disregarding how it handles in waves of course ) nothing will. So stay tuned for another seacliff trip next week sometime, should be able to get a productive morning's fishing out of it i reckon.


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi,

I am at Marino so would be happy to go out with you in that area, but I am waiting for the water to calm down and for it to clear. The last couple of times I have been out there the water was really milky and I have caught nothing. When it was clear (back in June) there were a few small snook around and plenty of squid. It was really enjoyable then as you could see down 3 - 4 metres into the water. The snook should come back (based on past years' reports on this site) in Oct & Nov. That is what I am really looking forward to. Also want to get out and get some blue swimmer crabs.

Not sure if anyone has pointed this site out to you http://www.seabreeze.com.au/graphs/sa.asp but this is a great guide to when it is reasonable to go out. (Check out Sydney metro currently on the site for the sort of conditions I like!).

I am confined to weekends at the moment, but come November and the weather looks great in the morning - wellll, work might just have to wait.....

I am no expert at this - only had my Hobie since June - but am happy to share my limited experience.

David


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

If you're ever heading out down seacliff way david (or anyone from SA) and you want some company make sure you drop me a pm beforehand being at TAFE i'm usually pretty flexible, sometimes a bit more flexible than my lecturers would like :lol:. But yeah i'd love to meet some of the locals out on the water, might even be able to get a group together to do maybe a quarterly fishing day where everyone meets up for a fish and a yarn but anyway that's all down the track when i actually know what i'm doing! The blueys arent quite prolific down this way yet, but there are a lot at semaphore making there way down .


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Checked out seabreaze, cool site, juding by the graphy thing i'll be going out on the weekend at least once, that could possibly make 5 days in a row factoring in my murray trip, i think i'm obsessed lol.


----------

